# Be careful when upgrading FreeBSD 9.0  06-03-2012



## Adgerard (Jun 3, 2012)

```
FreeBSD  9.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #0: Tue Jan  3 07:46:30 UTC 2012     
[email]root@farrell.cse.buffalo.edu[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

I had 120 packages to update :e And yet I'm updating every week.

It is impossible to upgrade the following packages this week. And I think they have something in common (maybe gnome) but I do not know which.


```
KpackageKit                         <
avidemux2                           <
cairo                               <
cups-pk-helper                      <
gconf2                              <
gdk-pixbuf                          <
gegl                                <
gimp-app                            <
gnome-mount                         <
gstreamer-plugins-libpng            <
gtk-engines2                        <
gvfs                                <
kdenetwork                          <
libgnome-keyring                    <
libgsf                              <
libkate                             <
libqrencode                         <
libquicktime                        <
libreoffice                         <
librsvg2                            <
libspectre                          <
netpbm                              <
p5-Cairo                            <
p5-Gtk2-Ex-FormFactory              <
policykit-gnome                     <
poppler                             <
poppler-qt4                         <
pulseaudio                          <
swfdec                              <
system-config-printer               <
webkit-gtk2                         <
wireshark                           <
xcursorgen                          <
xine                                <
xplanet                             <
```


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jun 4, 2012)

20120531 libping.so (/png/) , see /usr/ports/UPDATING
Though at least one large port (too large to build here) I still use with the new libpng.so copied to /usr/local/lib/compat/libpng.so.6 (temporarily)


----------



## Adgerard (Jun 5, 2012)

*U*pdating is impossible because I can not install graphics/png properly. There is a problem with libpng15d.so.15.10 and libpng15.so.15.10 and also 
	
	



```
/usr/ports/graphics/libungif no target to make
```


----------



## SirDice (Jun 5, 2012)

If there's this much to update it's usually easier to just *pkg_delete -a* and start over.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jun 5, 2012)

Adgerard said:
			
		

> *U*pdating is impossible because I can not install graphics/png properly. There is a problem with libpng15d.so.15.10 and libpng15.so.15.10 and also
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Update the  /usr/ports/MOVED /usr/ports/graphics  (file, subdirectory) and it may be fixed. (You've deinstalled /usr/ports/graphics/libungif if it was installed ? )


----------



## Adgerard (Jun 6, 2012)

I did a restore from the last backup. *T*he upgrade works with 8.2. I modified /usr/local/lib/libpng15d.a and libpng15d.so.15 by libpng15.a and libpng15.so.15. But it does not work with 9.0. I expect the next update.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 7, 2012)

Adgerard said:
			
		

> I did a restore from the last backup. *T*he upgrade works with 8.2. I modified /usr/local/lib/libpng15d.a and libpng15d.so.15 by libpng15.a and libpng15.so.15. But it does not work with 9.0. I expect the next update.



Both 8.2 and 9.0 use the same ports tree.


----------



## ahavatar (Jun 7, 2012)

It seems that problems have been ironed out. I ran [CMD=""]portupgrade -fr png[/CMD] yesterday which compiled about 250 ports and had very little problems on my 9-STABLE box except tomboy stopped working.

I also can't compile ImageMagick and libreoffice but I don't think that this is a related issue.


----------

